
Beijing's mass surveillance of Australia and the world for secrets and scandal - Khaine
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-09-14/chinese-data-leak-linked-to-military-names-australians/12656668
======
raxxorrax
That would make sense. Maybe they try to help their government prosecuting
facebook comments, excuse me, serious hate crimes.

